# hubby is rentins transexual tapes what to do?



## snake (Aug 4, 2011)

been married 15 yrs and last 5 sleeps on couch unless we have sex. i can sit buck naked infront of him and he'll say no sex tonight. then i got up around 3am and he's hinding remotes. Found tapes with out any trouble ,barely hidden.i check bag everyday and there in a new one everyother day. i think i caught him this week masterbating to it.he doesn't know i know.called porn shops they say i need phone bill to rent movie should i go down and see which place he geos to and see when he openned account?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why bother? Deal with the problem. Take one of his tapes, throw it in his lap, and ask him WTF? Or try confronting him more gently, and ask him if there's a reason why he's not interested in you sexually. Either way, why bother spending time trying track down details like how long.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

snake said:


> been married 15 yrs and last 5 sleeps on couch unless we have sex. i can sit buck naked infront of him and he'll say no sex tonight. then i got up around 3am and he's hinding remotes. Found tapes with out any trouble ,barely hidden.i check bag everyday and there in a new one everyother day. i think i caught him this week masterbating to it.he doesn't know i know.called porn shops they say i need phone bill to rent movie should i go down and see which place he geos to and see when he openned account?


You've been married for 15 years. The same old, same old might not be as interesting to him.

If he's taking care of business by himself, that should be a good thing. He's not looking for other women or people, right?

I think you should take a proactive approach and see what you can do to make your sex better. Showing up naked in front of him is great, but perhaps be a bit more bold and do something completely different.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Cross said:


> You've been married for 15 years. The same old, same old might not be as interesting to him.
> 
> If he's taking care of business by himself, that should be a good thing. He's not looking for other women or people, right?
> 
> I think you should take a proactive approach and see what you can do to make your sex better. Showing up naked in front of him is great, but perhaps be a bit more bold and do something completely different.


Unless she's got a penis in her panties, her options are a bit limited...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

There's surgery for that, yeah? :FIREdevil:

My point was instead of being Inspector Clouseau she could try a bit of roleplay, use some creativity, and change things up and see if it helps her current dilemma. 

Heck, break out a strap on and chase him around the house. If he screams like a girl, like I would, he's not gay.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

FWIW most streetwalkers are shemales too.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Why should she prostrate herself before him to get him interested in sex with her. Why not leave and find someone who is a normal heterosexual man? He is not the last man on earth why sread all dignity to beg him. 

It's been 15 yrs are you going to wait until he finds a boyfiend and then leave? Get tested for STDS, don't let him touch you and plan your exit.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cross (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm assuming she wants to keep her marriage, Catherine. He is still having sex with her, just sleeping on the couch watching weird vids. 

Do you love the guy and want to stay with him?


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Cross said:


> I'm assuming she wants to keep her marriage, Catherine. He is still having sex with her, just sleeping on the couch watching weird vids.
> 
> Do you love the guy and want to stay with him?


Since when is sex a positive indicator of anything in a relationship? :scratchhead::scratchhead: I dont think a spouse wanting sex means love or an absence of serious issues. 

People have sex with their spouse while cheating, or needing a warm body for an orgasm. It may have nothing to do with love in and of itself. 

His actions not his desire to have occasional sex when he feels like a romp needs to be evaluated. 

Her husband has unusual taste in what he finds stimulating. He is relatively indifferent to her, he hides his activities. These actions don't speak of a loving intimate relationship. 

In fact, he seems indifferent to his wife and not at all honest with her. She does not really know him if she did not know of his attraction to transvestite porn. 

Snake - since you don't really know what you are dealing with, I think you should stop having sex with him for the time being and get tested for STDs. At the same time, do some investigating. 

Get phone records, look at email, find out if he is where he says he is etc. Verify everything. I think it is best to speak with him about the problems and insist upon MC. If he won't go, go yourself. 

You may have to accept that the marriage is terminal and cut your loses. You can't decide while you are in the dark so find out what is going on and take it from there. 

Stay safe and put your health first, don't ever give more than you receive.


----------



## EvanderS (Jul 1, 2011)

There isn't enough information to go on... but if he's interested in transsexuals... and with the assumption that it's a good enough relationship to work this out... why not get involved and see what his fascination is.

Keeping it hidden is just as much a driving force. Break into his world and buy a strap on. Draw a moustache... play around with more masculine dress. Play the Dandy by mixing roles.

The real problem is... if his sexual expression or his sexual identity has changed then snake may no longer find hubby sexually attractive.


----------



## piqued (Mar 25, 2010)

Or, instead of being the monster you make him out to be (based on a brief post by the OP), maybe he finds the kink of shemales stimulating lately, and maybe he's not "open" with his wife about this because he's embarrassed as hell by it too.

"Hi honey, guess what, I've been digging looking at chicks with ****s recently, what do you think about that? Cool, huh?"

I don't see that conversation happening and I'm not going to make the guy out to be a deceitful slug because he hasn't offered that information up.

For all you know he may love her dearly and, other than less sex and this kink, may be a terrific husband. Yet you're able to conclude after less than a 100 written words that he's a dirtbag, no-good scoundrel who should be jettisoned regardless of the 15 year investment. Now there's some advice for ya!

Don't mean to be harsh, but geez.




Catherine602 said:


> Since when is sex a positive indicator of anything in a relationship? :scratchhead::scratchhead: I dont think a spouse wanting sex means love or an absence of serious issues.
> 
> People have sex with their spouse while cheating, or needing a warm body for an orgasm. It may have nothing to do with love in and of itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

piqued said:


> Or, instead of being the monster you make him out to be (based on a brief post by the OP), maybe he finds the kink of shemales stimulating lately, and maybe he's not "open" with his wife about this because he's embarrassed as hell by it too.
> 
> "Hi honey, guess what, I've been digging looking at chicks with ****s recently, what do you think about that? Cool, huh?"
> 
> ...


All rightee then. What did you say your SAT reading comprehension score was? I ask because my spelling is bad and I thought I recognized a similar problem with your reading comprehension.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Hello Snake ~

I suggest confronting your husband with this. Just tell him truthfully that you found some of these tapes and you want to discuss it with him. Try and do it in a non-confrontational, non-angry, non-accusing way. Listen to what he says and go from there.

I am assuming that he is the one sleeping on the couch for the last 5 years? If so, why? I would imagine that doesn't promote much intimacy between you two.

How often do you two have sex? When you do, are you being satisfied? Do you think he is being satisfied?

God Bless.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

Catherine and Enchantment had some good advice.

You should not ever have to get involved with his love of transvestite porn.

He clearly has a problem.

his love and affection are not focused on you.

Porn is a problem in many marriages, and can be very harmful. You are not alone.

I also think you need to be tested for sti's and you should leave.


----------



## Erom (Jan 24, 2012)

PBear said:


> Unless she's got a penis in her panties, her options are a bit limited...
> 
> C
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


maybe on a night out, dinner together, then excuse yourself to the ladies room and slip a strap on harness (that you can insert the strap on into a little latter....) or pick up a Feeldoe/Realdoe, if it can be tucked out of sight enough to get back to the table and out to the parking lot after dinner. suggest the scenic route home, and about half way, lift your skirt and show him you new accessory, and then bring up his tastes in movies... "I happened to notice what you've been interested in lately and thought maybe this would help.... I don't know if you just find it interesting, or you would want to be a *****, MINE... I can work with either or if there's anything else you might want to try.... we can talk about it... and I promise to think about it no matter what it is..."


----------

